

The Underground Website Where You Can Buy Any Drug Imaginable - plainOldText
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/06/silkroad/

======
corin_

      How long until a DEA agent sets up a fake Silk Road account and starts sending SWAT teams instead of LSD to the addresses she gets?
    

Here's a legal question: The use of Tor and Bitcoins presumably means they
can't digitally trace who made the purchase (at least if used sensibly), would
receiving an order of an illegal drug to your address be proof that you broke
the law, if there is no proof that the recipient had actually arranged for
that delivery? I.E. no proof that they wanted or purchased drugs, just that
somebody sent them some.

~~~
andrewpi
Perhaps the authorities in such a case would also seize the suspect's computer
and look for evidence that he had been using Bitcoin and Tor?

~~~
corin_
I'm sure they would, and while they might find enough evidence of the purchase
to convict, surely just having used Bitcoin and Tor wouldn't be enough. Either
way, again all it takes is to not use your home computer to purchase.

------
baltcode
I thought Tor wasn't really secure.

<http://bulletins.iwantabro.com/topic/41324>

------
slouch
It gets harder each day to avoid all the bitcoin stories.

~~~
twink
This one is interesting though.

